# Issues with my new puppy...



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new to the group. I recently, on February 18th, picked up my first puppy! His name is Charley Brown. So far, he has been a pretty well behaved puppy. He goes potty outside (for the most part) and plays like a wild man. 

However, I am concerned about a few things. 
#1- He is 9 weeks old, so I understand he is VERY new. He definitely left Mom I think too early, but I got him at a pet store and I am not sure of the care he received there. But, he is having accidents in the house. I take him out every 30-45 minutes when I am home and he is out of his crate (which is a lot right now). And he is going potty outside and getting A LOT of praise for it. 

I have three other dogs from when I lived at home with my mom, so potty training isn't really new to me... 

but I cant figure out why after he JUST came in from outside he comes into my room and squats and pee's again. Maybe he is marking? I'm not sure, but I really dont know how to get him to stop doing it. 

#2- He is a chewer. And (AHHH He just peed NOW on the floor & he JUST WENT OUT!) 

Back to the chewing, he chews on EVERYTHING. I try to put a toy in his mouth, but he just goes right back to chewing on my slippers, my pants, sleeves, whatever he was chewing on right before that. I dont know how to get his attention off of my clothing!

Any suggestions!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

charley_brown said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the group. I recently, on February 18th, picked up my first puppy! His name is Charley Brown. So far, he has been a pretty well behaved puppy. He goes potty outside (for the most part) and plays like a wild man.
> 
> ...


 Mine are chewers too. I try to sit on the floor and throw ball's or toys If the chewing still keeps up I walk away. I think if he was from a pet store he is probably not used to anything other than a cage. You are like a big moving toy. Take him on lots of walks outside. My Zoey has been doing the same thing with potty right after we are out side.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Meghan and Charley Brown (what a cute name)!

I'm getting a new puppy next month so I'll be in the same boat as you. Maybe, you'll be able to give me some advice by then! As you say, he is still really young. I'm sure he didn't get any training at all before you got him. I think the name of the game is consistency right now and slowly he will get the idea. Good luck with your new little guy and please post some pictures!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Welcome Meghan and Charley Brown*

Adorable name!

It sounds as if this pup just cannot handle not being caged and given lots of space. I don't recommend 'caging' but I think it will be necessary to confine him in a pen that starts out small and then can be enlarged. Most puppies don't want to mess up their living area, so training to outside or a potty pad can then take place. He just has too much freedom right now and out of a cage is all the same to him.

Our vet sort of hit the nail on the head I think when he said that to successfully potty train a puppy you don't take your eye off of them until their five months old. Very hard to do, but it works.

Good luck and we need pictures.

Shirley H.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome .Well one thing for sure , you rescued him none too soon. As sure as Monday follows Sunday. dogs in a pet store will not be housetrained when you get them home. Nor will they be well socialized. Here's the basics on housetraining. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining . And chewtoy training http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-chewtoy-training


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome Meghan and Charlie Brown,can't wait to see pics of your new little fellow!Havs are fantastic, but they can be a bit of a nightmare to house train if they have not been given the idea from their breeder.It took the best part of 6 months to get ours properly trained,but they make up for this with their loving funny ways!Do your other dogs live with you now or are they still at home?With the chewing thing you just have to keep all the things you don't want him to chew out of his way,and give him plenty of toys and chews,until he gets the hang of it.It will get better!Oh by the way they love shredding things.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

at 9 weeks this is what puppies do, they chew, using their mouthes to explore, taste, etc.
make sure Charley Brown has lots of chew toys.

please make sure he gets lots of naps during the day. Place him in his bed after lots of play, then pee-pee's and then the nap.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

*Thanks Everyone!*

@gelbergirl- charley does get plenty of rest throughout the day! & I spoil him rotten with toys.. he has a lot to choose from. However, when we're playing, I only have out about 5 or so because he is almost ADD with toys and my clothes. He cant stay focused on one thing at a time so I dont want to overwhelm him with too many choices.

@clare The other dogs are my mothers, so they stay with her. However, my boyfriend (who I stay with) has a German Shepard & Charley & him get along very very very well. Charley lovesss him & Kahn (the shepard) is very protective of him. It's cute. He follows him all around the house and when Charley is crated and in the same room as Kahn, he lays outside his crate and sleeps. What do you suggest I could give him that he could shred that would be safe & not harmful to his digestive system if he eats some of it. He currently has Nylabone's and he likes them a lot but they dont shred.

@ShirleyH- I am currently reading Housetarining for dogs and more crate time was one of the suggestions the book had as well. I keep an eye on him like a hawk when he is out of his crate, so I know his accidents aren't because I am not watching him good enough. I just hate crating him when I am in the room and able to watch him. But the book said that some dogs need more crate time than others and unfortuantely, for now, I think that is what he needs. Thanks for the suggestion.

@Kathie- congrats on getting a new puppy, well next month! Is this going to be your first too or no?

@Suzi- was your pup from a store? or from a breeder? & right now, he cant go on walks just yet. He JUST broke 2 lbs and doesnt even fit in the smallest harness available. ahah. PLUS, it's winter right now and he cant make it through all the snow we have been getting. So i shovel a part of the lawn just so he can go potty outside right now. hahaha.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE TIPS! AND I WILL POST PICTURES VERY VERY SOON!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Puppies are alot of work, and they will chew and teeth for a bit longer, if he's 9 weeks now, he could've been taken away from his mom much earlier than he should've been  Pet stores usually get their dogs from unscrupulous people who really don't care about the dogs, just making money.

Small breeds and Havanese are known for being hard to housebreak and they are harder to housebreak then other dogs, but just be patient and do a search on the forum for housebreaking or potty training and read as many threads as you can, there are a ton of great threads on that here and you will find ideas to help you as you go along. He probably doesn't understand that he is supposed to pee outside...I do not think he's old enough to mark, he's just not sure where he is 'supposed' to go, keep teaching him. I don't think Gucci was really reliable til she was 1.5 years old (as far as occasionally peeing on the floor, which I am still convinced she'd do it out of spite for me leaving her, but i know that is 'not supposed to happen, blah blah blah"...lol

Oh and :welcome: to the forum!! Enjoy your new furbaby!

Kara


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

@Thumper- i think you're right. I think Charley was removed from mom WAYYYY too soon. He was born 12-30-10 & I got him on the 18th of Feb. So that would make him 7 weeks.. and he was at the store for at least a week because I had my eye on him. Which would have made him 6 weeks, assuming he had JUST got there... 

I was under the assumption that puppies should be with their moms for at LEAST 8 weeks. 
Looking at it NOW, i probably bought a mill pup or a pup that wasnt cared for properly. Which breaks my heart. But, I wouldnt change my mind on buying him. He has seriously brought me a ton of happiness since I got him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

charley_brown said:


> @Thumper- i think you're right. I think Charley was removed from mom WAYYYY too soon. He was born 12-30-10 & I got him on the 18th of Feb. So that would make him 7 weeks.. and he was at the store for at least a week because I had my eye on him. Which would have made him 6 weeks, assuming he had JUST got there...
> 
> I was under the assumption that puppies should be with their moms for at LEAST 8 weeks.
> Looking at it NOW, i probably bought a mill pup or a pup that wasnt cared for properly. Which breaks my heart. But, I wouldnt change my mind on buying him. He has seriously brought me a ton of happiness since I got him.


Charlie is almost definitely a puppy mill puppy. That means that on top of being taken away from his mom too early, he was most likely raised on wire, and never learned anything other than just peeing and pooping wherever he was when the urge hit. It also means that he didn't get the early socialization and enrichment that are best for puppy development.

That doesn't mean that he can't grow into a delightful pet, but you are going to have to work extra hard to make up for the deficits in his early life. You are going to have to work harder at potty training, give him lots and LOTS of opportunities for socialization with LOTS of people and dogs, (it's great that he has your boy friend's dog as a good role model, but he needs to meet lots of DIFFERENT dogs!) and provide as enriched an environment as possible. that means providing him with lots of textures to walk on, things to climb over, under and through, lots of life experiences, etc.

You can end up with Charlie being everything you want in a dog, but you don't have the solid basis that a good breeder would have given him, so you're going to have to work at it a bit harder!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Charlie is almost definitely a puppy mill puppy. That means that on top of being taken away from his mom too early, he was most likely raised on wire, and never learned anything other than just peeing and pooping wherever he was when the urge hit. It also means that he didn't get the early socialization and enrichment that are best for puppy development.
> 
> That doesn't mean that he can't grow into a delightful pet, but you are going to have to work extra hard to make up for the deficits in his early life. You are going to have to work harder at potty training, give him lots and LOTS of opportunities for socialization with LOTS of people and dogs, (it's great that he has your boy friend's dog as a good role model, but he needs to meet lots of DIFFERENT dogs!) and provide as enriched an environment as possible. that means providing him with lots of textures to walk on, things to climb over, under and through, lots of life experiences, etc.
> 
> You can end up with Charlie being everything you want in a dog, but you don't have the solid basis that a good breeder would have given him, so you're going to have to work at it a bit harder!


Agreed. I am working hard & he has my boyfriends dogs & my moms 3 dogs that he socializes with on a DAILY basis. So, he def wont lack there. I am going to start him in obedience classes as soon as he has all of his vaccinations set.  This way I know I am doing everything I can to provide him with a good home!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

charley_brown said:


> Agreed. I am working hard & he has my boyfriends dogs & my moms 3 dogs that he socializes with on a DAILY basis. So, he def wont lack there. I am going to start him in obedience classes as soon as he has all of his vaccinations set.  This way I know I am doing everything I can to provide him with a good home!


Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm not going to touch the pet store pup issue. you have received a lot of good tips on potty training.

my posh wasn't fully/reliably trained until 18 months.

meanwhile, get him some flossies or bully sticks for chewing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Meghan, welcome to you and Charley Brown. This poor little guy had a difficult start in life though his outlook is much better than his poor sire and dam. I, too, won't head in that direction, because the tears will surely flow if I do. However, you're doing the right things now by checking with experts (owners who have gone through everything you're facing now) and trying to give Charley the best you can in terms of his future.

The next several weeks, and possibly months will require a lot of patience on your part to teach him what he needs to learn. The mouthing at his age is normal, and the potty training is an ongoing challenge for many hav owners. 

If you can find the old threads about crate and potty training in which Tom King explains his methods, you'll find it very helpful. He has been very successful with it. I'll try to access it for you and provide a link here.

Now take a deep breath, smile and enjoy the adorable, sweet things these stealers of hearts do and congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Meghan and Charlie Brown! What a cute name; can't wait for pictures.

I'm new to Havanese and this forum too. My puppy is three days older than yours! The wonderful folks on this forum surely have helped me a lot. You are very wise to ask their advice.

Best of luck with the training. Sounds like you are doing the right things. You might try avoiding loose fitting clothing and any thing that dangles. For example, I have a vest with strings on the zippers. They are too much for Picasso to resist, so I don't wear it anymore.

J


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

O'Bluff said:


> Welcome Meghan and Charlie Brown! What a cute name; can't wait for pictures.
> 
> I'm new to Havanese and this forum too. My puppy is three days older than yours! The wonderful folks on this forum surely have helped me a lot. You are very wise to ask their advice.
> 
> ...


I posted pictures in the forum of Charley if you wanted to check him out! Your puppy is adorable!!! Boy or girl? Name?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome Meghan and Charley Brown!! 

My dog was from a pet store. I did not buy him, he was a gift from my brother. He did not know about puppy mills and to be honest neither did I. I really learned a lot when I joined the forum which made me so upset to learn about all of the puppy mills out there but still, Ninja was the best gift I ever got. 

Anywho you seem to be on the right track with starting obedience classes after his vaccinations. I know you technically are not supposed to walk him now but it would be a really good idea to get him used to car rides and maybe carry him around places instead of letting him pick up germs on the floor.

Take Karen's advice and really, really do your best to socialize whenever you can and as much as you can. Expose him to all types of different things. I didn't know how important it was and my dog has so many issues now. Scared of buses, trucks, anything loud really. He just recently turned 1 and I just got him into obedience which will hopefully help out with some of his problems. You came to the forum during the right time  

Oh an on the potty training, it really takes a lot of patience and consistency. He's 9 week which is so young. If he has an accident in the house. I would really try and keep an eye on everywhere he goes and look for signs when you notice he's about to go. Thats what we did and right away would pick up our dog and put him on the wee wee pad. It's good your taking him out frequently, thats going to help also. 

Don't worry, he'll eventually get it. They all do :biggrin1:

Also after his vaccines maybe you can put him in puppy classes to help with the socialization. And I just saw the pictures...him and the german shepherd are so cute together!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Charlie Brown!!!! The others have given you very good advice. Your pup is young and will not be able to hold it long until about 5 to 6 months, that does not mean you can not train them, you just need to work with a small immature bladder. Dogs and puppys that have been kept in cages and forced to pee and poop where they live on a regular basis are a little harder to house train, you are lucky because your boy is young. Most dogs do not like to pee or poop where they sleep but dogs in pet stores have no choice and get use to it. You will probably have to really concentrate on training him to use pee pads so in the house this will be where he goes, latter if you choose you can wean him to going outside all of the time. You also need to look for his signels also because he is use to going where he lives he may just stand in a certain suble position and go. When you see him start to do it or in the process gently pick him up and put him on the pad, at first you may not be able to get him to go in only one spot, that comes latter, you need him to realize he needs to go on the pad. Also praise and treat everytime he gets it even if he just finishes on the pad. You also need to keep a pad in his crate, he may not use it at first but he will get it with your help after awhile.

Congrats on your new baby. Best of luck with the training.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

pjewel said:


> If you can find the old threads about crate and potty training in which Tom King explains his methods, you'll find it very helpful. He has been very successful with it. I'll try to access it for you and provide a link here.


I'd be interested in this as well. I swear housetraining is the hardest part of puppy life lol.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Ninja said:


> Welcome Meghan and Charley Brown!!
> 
> My dog was from a pet store. I did not buy him, he was a gift from my brother. He did not know about puppy mills and to be honest neither did I. I really learned a lot when I joined the forum which made me so upset to learn about all of the puppy mills out there but still, Ninja was the best gift I ever got.
> 
> ...


I cant walk him right now outside because he is TOO tiny. Just broke 2lbs.He doesnt fit in the smallest harness available. But we have a fenced yard and he goes out there. Plus he has an infection (found out this morning when I took him to the vet). He was having loose stool and diahrrea :-( So, he's on meds now. He needs rest and lots of water


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Meghan, so glad your little guy has you to take care of him. Hope he recovers very soon.

He is so different from my pup who weighs 4 pounds, 6 ounces.

You asked his name - it's Picasso, but my wife and youngest son have started calling him Tugg after the tugboats that work out in the Strait of Juan de Fuca, which we enjoy watching from the house. I don't really care what we call him; I was just so ready for another canine companion since we lost our German Shepherd Dog Heidi in October.

Still LOVE that name - Charlie Brown, brings a smile  to my face everytime I think about it!

Gotta go check out those pics; hope I can find them!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Get better soon little Charlie Brown.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Get better Charley Brown .Maddie came to me sick too He only weighs 2lbs that is tiny. Did the pet store have more than one Havanese? You might call them and let them know your pup is sick.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I would call them and let them know he is sick as well. It could be something that has spread to other puppies at the store.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

So how is the little guy doing?


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

*Update:*

Charley went to the vet first thing Monday morning because he was still having loose stool/diahrrea. He's on amoxi drops to help fight a possible bacterial infection in his intestines. However, after 3 days on the amoxi drops he is still having loose stool.. which the vet said he should firm up quickly. :-( So I have to call again tomorrow to update my vet and he will probably have to go in for blood work to make sure something more serious isn't going on.

He may have to have special medications made up for him, which is going to start off at $70 just to even START a prescription (because he is SO tiny, a lot of meds aren't available in his dose, therefore they need to be made special for him).

Cost isn't an issue. I will pay whatever I need to in order for him to be healthy, however, I cant lie and say I wouldnt have been happy if his $20 Rx worked just fine haha.

anywho, thanks for wondering how he is doing & keep him in your thoughts!!!

Oh, he mastered the stairs to get up onto the couch today! It made me on proud mama! :whoo:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

poor little guy. We got Jack at 10 weeks. He had super soft stools. It was gross. That was when I decided to switch puppy food. He was on Wellness which is a really good brand but just a little bit of Orijen puppy food mixed in solidified the poop. Pumpkin helps, too.

On housetraining, OMGosh! Havs are nightmares compared to big dogs. We always have had Aussies or border collies. I think Nessie had one accident when we got her at 12 weeks. Jack at 7 months is where she was at 12 weeks. Everyone has gone through or is going through what you are. It is so frustrating.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> poor little guy. We got Jack at 10 weeks. He had super soft stools. It was gross. That was when I decided to switch puppy food. He was on Wellness which is a really good brand but just a little bit of Orijen puppy food mixed in solidified the poop. Pumpkin helps, too.
> 
> On housetraining, OMGosh! Havs are nightmares compared to big dogs. We always have had Aussies or border collies. I think Nessie had one accident when we got her at 12 weeks. Jack at 7 months is where she was at 12 weeks. Everyone has gone through or is going through what you are. It is so frustrating.


Yeah, like an hour after dinner i took him out, he peed and then came in & peed on the floor! Soooo frustrating! lol.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I swear Eva will pee *at least* three times when I take her out. I've never seen anything quite like it. But I know if I take her back in after the first time she squats I'll be regretting it lateround:


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

evaofnc said:


> I swear Eva will pee *at least* three times when I take her out. I've never seen anything quite like it. But I know if I take her back in after the first time she squats I'll be regretting it lateround:


Yeah, I read a lot that puppies have to pee more than once... however, charley runs back to the door and just sits there and whines like "hello, i am done & it's freezing out. Take me back in" so I do.. and he does it like 10 minutes later inside.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Bring him in and let him warm up for a couple of minutes and try taking him out again before he can have an accident in the house. He's smart; he'll get it!

This is my first small dog and I have to agree, big dogs in my experience have been MUCH easier to house train!

Hope he is totally well soon!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is my first little dog, too.

Someone told me that big dogs because of their size seem to grasp the idea that the whole house is their kennel/crate. Little dogs have a harder time with the concept. (Amazing to me because little dogs have such huge egos. ) That is why confining them to small areas and very gradually increasing their space seems to work best.

It sorta makes sense.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

charley_brown said:


> Charley went to the vet first thing Monday morning because he was still having loose stool/diahrrea. He's on amoxi drops to help fight a possible bacterial infection in his intestines. However, after 3 days on the amoxi drops he is still having loose stool.. which the vet said he should firm up quickly. :-( So I have to call again tomorrow to update my vet and he will probably have to go in for blood work to make sure something more serious isn't going on.
> 
> He may have to have special medications made up for him, which is going to start off at $70 just to even START a prescription (because he is SO tiny, a lot of meds aren't available in his dose, therefore they need to be made special for him).
> 
> ...


 You have got to be kidding me he went on stairs and already got on the couch OMG That Charley Brown is a big little 2lb guy
I just want you to know to be careful and do not let him jump of or go down stairs to much ,. His little legs are still developing and can get bone damage if you do to much.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Suzi said:


> You have got to be kidding me he went on stairs and already got on the couch OMG That Charley Brown is a big little 2lb guy
> I just want you to know to be careful and do not let him jump of or go down stairs to much ,. His little legs are still developing and can get bone damage if you do to much.


The stairs to the couch are puppy stairs, it's 3 steps and their super tiny. He only goes up and down THOSE stairs! And he doesnt jump off the couch. He is too little for that and he knows he's not ready for it. He either walks back down the stairs, which takes him forever because he gets scared, or he looks at me like "Mommy, please put me on the floor" haha. And that's usually what happens.


----------

